# gmm rip shifter



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

I recently bought my gmm rip shifter and i was wondering how hard is it to install, and if there is anyone in fayetteville who already has it in so i can see it. I also have a 160 slp thremostat, and cat back to install. I got a few goodies to put in hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly it took me about 3 hours. The instructions that come with it are pretty good. The one thing you have to remember is when they refer to the "driver's side" it's for RH drive. The biggest pain is getting the stock shift knob off. It just slides on but they use a bit of adhesive. You just have to pull upward (no twisting) as hard as you can. Some guys remove the shift lever, put the lever in a vise and pull it off that way, which is probably easier. The final thing to keep in mind is to put loctite on ALL bolts.


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

thanx i really appreciate the info.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got mine installed at the local tire shop. They charged me $75 (labor rate for 1 hour - Georgia). When I talked to the mechanic he said it really took about 1.5 hours. He said the biggest challenge he had was getting to the boot bolt underneath the car. I've got a picture step-by-step document that I gave the mechanic along with the GMM instructions. He said that helped. PM me with your email address if you want that file.


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

Here are some step by step directions for a B&M install, but the steps are still the same:
http://kb.ls1gto.com/KB/article.aspx?id=10006


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you drop the tranny brace the tranny will drop down a few inches and you can get at the white boot nuts up under in the tunnel. the shifter knob is really easy to get off. remove the bolts holding the shaft on. turn it over and look undeneath. you'll see four little white clips holding the knob on. gently pry each one out a little and stick a tooth pick under each one to hold it open. put the shaft in a vice and it will pull off nicely without doing the primitive pete on it and forcing the clips.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a question I can't find answered anywhere - how much lower does the shifter sit after you install a GMM? I'd like shorter, and espcially smoother, throws, but I'm already a little PO'd that the cupholder is almost useless if you need to access your shifter. Can anyone here tell me how much shorter the shifter is in height, and how far forward or back it sits compared to stock?

Thanks.


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I had the GMM Rip Shifter race version from JHP installed on mine. Honestly, I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between it and the stock shifter. It doesn't really sit any lower from what I can tell. Then again the race shifter is not a short shifter, but I was hoping it would be a shorter throw anyway. Other than being a little tougher, I was kinda hoping somebody could explain to me why it's so much better than the stock shifter because the feel is pretty much identical.

Maybe I should have gone with the short shfiter instead of the race version?


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

are you kiddin me...its a friggin shifter...and the guy who paid to get it installed needs to be shot...i woulda done it for a 8 pack of guinness


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL yellow goat! $75 bucks to save me 2-3+ hours of what I consider torture! I have better things to do with my time. Additionally, it takes the right tools, and a lift or ramp to install it. If you love doing that stuff, then certainly you should do it for beer (guinness is a good choice). I like driving hard, not banging knuckles on bolts and nuts. I'd rather sit on the porch drinking a guinness watching you install the shifter.....AND, I would still pay you $75 + all the guinness you can drink (but no beer for you until after the shifter is installed :cheers ).


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

lukekeith said:


> I had the GMM Rip Shifter race version from JHP installed on mine. Honestly, I'm not entirely sure what the difference is between it and the stock shifter. It doesn't really sit any lower from what I can tell. Then again the race shifter is not a short shifter, but I was hoping it would be a shorter throw anyway. Other than being a little tougher, I was kinda hoping somebody could explain to me why it's so much better than the stock shifter because the feel is pretty much identical.
> 
> Maybe I should have gone with the short shfiter instead of the race version?



My GMM race sits about 1-2" lower and the throws are A LOT shorter  (The race is a short shifter)

They don't feel the same at all, the GMM is much more crisper; almost impossible to miss a gear (which I did more then a few times w/ the stock); but it is notchier


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

04-Yellow Goat said:


> are you kiddin me...its a friggin shifter...and the guy who paid to get it installed needs to be shot...i woulda done it for a 8 pack of guinness




I paid a buddy $100 to install mine. I'm fully capable of doing it myself...just was to lazy to do it; hell I don't think i've done any of the work on my GTO yet (including oil changes)


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> My GMM race sits about 1-2" lower and the throws are A LOT shorter  (The race is a short shifter)
> 
> They don't feel the same at all, the GMM is much more crisper; almost impossible to miss a gear (which I did more then a few times w/ the stock); but it is notchier


OK, sorry I'm not following. Is the non-race GMM standard height or shorter?


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

it sits about the same except the shifts are a shorter throw. Which in turns make shifting a lot more crisp and firm.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

gtodude41206 said:


> it sits about the same except the shifts are a shorter throw. Which in turns make shifting a lot more crisp and firm.


FANTASTIC! That's all I wanted to hear.

Thanks all!


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

i have the race version though im sure they feel the same. I installed my self make sure you get lock tight before you install it or its a pain going back and doing it all over again jsut my.02


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

LaPuzza said:


> OK, sorry I'm not following. Is the non-race GMM standard height or shorter?




they are both shorter.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

im intersted in gettin a gmm shifter for my 2006 gto. 1-are there any differences between the 04's and the 06's? 2- any place cheaper then $350, thts the cheapest one i found. 3- is it worth the money?, noticable difference?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

goat400 said:


> im intersted in gettin a gmm shifter for my 2006 gto. 1-are there any differences between the 04's and the 06's? 2- any place cheaper then $350, thts the cheapest one i found. 3- is it worth the money?, noticable difference?


no
no
yes
yes


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

simple enough, thanks. hope to order one soon


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

Huge difference...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My fiend just installed the Hurst on his 06. It's amazing. I'm sure it is the same idea as the GMM. I would recommend a short shifter to anyone.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are they like the oldschool hurst shifters like what's in my GP? Those 2" shift throws felt like I was flipping a switch. (Which was awesome)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

How's the long term usage?

Any issues?

What am I loosing (if any) on going with the Race Version over the Street version?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm not speaking from experience but from research. The race has a solid lever which can transmit the noise and vibration. Street will allow you to use the stock shifter. But the stock shifter can break. I've heard a good combination is the street version with a Lou's Short Stick which lets you keep a stock look. I know one local person who swears by it so I'm going to give that combo a shot when I can afford it. In the mean time I will probably go with the Short Short stick, which I've heard makes shifting more tolerable.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> How's the long term usage?
> 
> Any issues?
> 
> What am I loosing (if any) on going with the Race Version over the Street version?


I don't know of any long term usage yet. I've had mine for quite sometime and its a DD, I've had no problems.

The street version uses the stock isolated handle. It isolates some of the engine/drivetrain hermonics. You may get some shifter knob rattle and noise with the race ver, but I had that with the stocker. Some say the race ver is noiser but I haven't really noticed. Folks have used a thicker rubber gasket between the shifter and the tranny to help with the noise.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

just got done puttin in my GMM shifter....pain in the ass! did it in my garage w/ floor jack an all hand tools. took me lill under 3.5 hrs. just absolutly no room to do anything. but its done and im VERY happy w/ the results, frustrating at the time but well worth it once i had it back together and drove it. no guessing on gears, very crisp when shifting.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

good to hear.

I think I'm sold on it.

Besides I want to change my tranny fluid and getting to that fricken reverse sensor part is a PITA....


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

worth the money and time. prob have some bloody knuckles till ur done but u'll be amazed w/ the difference. 5th and 6th gear is where 3rd an 4th use to be on the stock pattern. pattern is tight!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had my GMM race for 4 years now with zero issues. One thing that anyone installing it should do is *put the round black boot on*. The instructions said it's optional and to cut it. I didn't cut it but pushed the boot over the round part of the base and secured it there with a hose clamp. That will not only keep grit out of the open grease but also dampen any vibrations.


----------



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

:agree did the same thing! helps to cut down on noise and just a really good idea to keep dirt out of the moving parts/grease


----------



## dmears (Sep 30, 2009)

*GMM Rip Shifter Problems*

Has anyone had a problem with this shifter? I installed the race shifter and am now having problems with the trans. According to the local GMC dealer the shifter adjustment lock nuts gradually backed off and did not allow the shifter to move the gears into full alignment. This, according to the dealer, wore away the teeth on 2d and 6th gear, not allowing full engagement and causing me to have the trans, 2d and 6th, rebuilt.

According to JHP, they have never had this problem and I want to know if anyone has had or heard of this problem?>

Please email direct: [email protected] or call me on my cell: 858 386 6332. I would like to have as much ammunition when I go back to pick up the car.

Don Mears


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

No issues for me.

That sounds like a weird issue. I was under the impression that manual trannies are either engaged or not.

what tranny fluid are you running?


----------

